# My New Perches



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some ppl seamed to like my perches in the pic I posted of my first team in my other thread of my 2010 yb's. So I'm making the same perches in my in my other section so I figured while I was adding the new perches in my 2nd team section I take photos of the process.

I'll start with the almost finished project. 









First I made 2 jigs one to cut all the dividers and one to hold the dividers so I could screw the dividers to the shelves.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Then I marked where the dividers should be screwed and predrilled the holes so the wood wouldn't split while screwing them together.

Marked boards









Predrilled holes









Now I just screwed therm together.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow bro, this thread should be made a "sticky" on how to construct the box perches. Nice details explaining the whole process. The pictures add a ton too! Great job and thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Those are beautiful. And you explain so well, and with the pics. Perfect! I also like that they are so deep. The birds can turn around easily and get really comfortable on those. Most are just not deep enough.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks I'll post more pics tommorrow after I put up the perches that are going to wrap around onto the sidewall. Right now there's 48 9 and 1/2 by 11 inche boxes after I do the side wall I'll add another 14 perches so I'll end up with 62 perches in the 6 and 1/2 by 8 foot section.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful. Easy when you know what you're doing!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful and good for the birds for them to have their space...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

I too am a big fan of the box perches,pigeons seem to like that little bit of privacy the boxes offer them too .. great work you have done there but
are those 6 inches deep Im just curious  great job !


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are made out of 5/4"x6" cedar decking planks. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love them, Im sure so will the birds.. Iam a big fan of box perches too. I wish I had made some deep ones in my flyers loft, so they can nest in them....not hatch but nest, so they will stop doing it on the floor!


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pigeon0446:

Very nice work! I see how the individual rows go together... When you are stacking the rows in the loft, are the rows fastened into each other? Toe-nailed somehow? Also, how are they attached to the wall studs? I don't see any brackets...

Thanks for any tips or additional pics. Again, very nice looking work.

Don


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Perches*

NICE JOB!!! LOVE EM....... ok my perches are all cut out 10x10x, how in the @%^$^, do i attach the second row, or do i? with out staggering i dont see it happening... thanks HHHHEEEELLLLPPPPPP!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You use a i think its called a pocket hole tool. I puts countersink holes for screw's at an angle in the side of the panel. Im not sure thats what its called.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

i think he just put it up to top of each other. he just screwed it on the wall (stud) or you can put a wood glue on the top and bottom of the perches before you screw it at the wall stud. thats what i saw on the pics.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Great looking perches. I see how you attached the first section, but how are you fastening each additional layer? Did you toenail screws to attach them? Glue? Gravity?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would glue them and use a brad nailer and nail each one from the side I used only glue and a brad nailer for my whole nest boxes. I makes a quick job of everything.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would glue them and use a brad nailer and nail each one from the side I used only glue and a brad nailer for my whole nest boxes. I makes a quick job of everything.


I did the same when building nest boxes. Nothing like Elmer's wood glue!


----------



## HangsLoft (Sep 9, 2010)

great idea for Box perches!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

hey i was just wondering if we could see a pic with the birds in the boxes ..


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great work and great looking perches. !!

The birds will defintely be happy on those perches.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

TylerBro said:


> hey i was just wondering if we could see a pic with the birds in the boxes ..


I don't have any pics right now but I do have a video of my 2nd team last year when I first put them in there for the first time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRH3X6qpAw


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I don't have any pics right now but I do have a video of my 2nd team last year when I first put them in there for the first time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRH3X6qpAw


Ain't that the way of things... you build those great boxes and the birds roost on top of them.


----------



## Fly_high (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey bro love your videos specially the way you train your young birds to trap in.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigeon0446 said:


> They are made out of 5/4"x6" cedar decking planks. Thanks for all the compliments.


HmoobH8wj, I went through my old pics and this is the best pic I could find of how I screwed it into the beams. I tried to explain it the best I could your just gonna have to figure it out from the pic.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Fly_high said:


> Hey bro love your videos specially the way you train your young birds to trap in.


Hey thanks, I like that video as well if only they ran in that fast when they come home from the races. LoL But I was suprised to get over 9,000 veiws on that video. I found out that sombody posted it on a Romanian pigeon website and thats where all the ppl found it and watched it.


----------

